# Wing bone yelpers



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Anybody have any experience using wing bone yelpers for turkeys? 
Primos, K&H both make them. Also, was wondering if anybody used real wing bone yelpers for spring gobblers.
ski


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I try not to use mass produced anything when it comes to calls I like cutom made much better...
Real wing bone yelpers sound super when you PRACTICE and learn how to use them proper.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Clyde's right. I've made a few wing bone calls. It takes a lot of practice, and don't expect them to sound like other calls. But, that's one of the best things about them.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

here is a good link with photos on how to make your own:
http://www.customcalls.com/makeawingbonecall1.htm


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

That is down right neet. Thanks for the site. I do not think that I will be making on in the near future though.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey Walter if anything they make good conversation pieces...


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I come from a long line of talkers. We dont need any help.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa...
I have made a few for clients that I polished up some and made real pretty... They liked that from their 1st birds along with the beard and spurs mounted on a plaque which made me a little extra cash when they didn't want to pay for a taxidermist for the a mount...


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I was hoping to make one to give it a try, however, I think I'll stick to my slate call.
ski


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

make one anyway man... one more call in your arsenal


----------

